# Blowing puppy coat? How to deal with mats?



## LeahM (Mar 25, 2019)

My 10 month old Havapoo has a lot of mats in his fur right now. I'm guessing from what I've read hear that he may be blowing his puppy coat. How long does that process go on? Do you have to cut the mats out or is there a better way?

Thanks!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

There are a number of commercial products to use to help gently comb the mats out (some are impossible and cutting may be only option), and I am sure people will have suggestions on the ones they use, but good old corn starch also works. I just dabbed a little on each mat, did little combs thru the edges until they broke apart. I stuck with corn starch during the puppy blow out period because I didn't want to spend too much time researching what goes into each of the possible commercial products, although I am sure many are safe and effective also.

Here is a link to a how to use cornstarch on a mat from rover.com. There are probably videos on the web as well if you search. https://www.rover.com/blog/dog-grooming-hacks/

The good news is that after you pass out of the puppy coat blow stage, fewer and fewer mats to deal with.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

No cutting mats out! That causes the hairs growing at two different lengths to tangle together, further exacerbating the issue. Best thing you can do is bathe frequently (once a week with quality products) as clean coat will mat less and brush to the skin daily. To remove mats, saturate it with a conditioning spray and work the mat out from tip to root with a fixed tooth metal comb. Never brush or comb a dry coat.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind that I didn’t really get is that it’s a process. I kept thinking he was done blowing coat and I’d relax about grooming and he’d become a mess so quickly! If you can comb at least 1-2 times a day, know it’s only temporary. If for some reason you can’t, at the very least quickly brush the places he mats the most as often as you can and keep him on the short side. 

I can finally feel mine is starting to come out the other side, because I can feel the change in his coat, and he’s about 18 months old. Right now his feet and legs are a mess and dry feeling the way his back felt a while ago, so I don’t think he’s quite done yet. It’s still not as much work as when we started going through this because over time I’ve gotten faster and he’s better trained for grooming. 

I don’t use a lot of prepackaged treats in general, but I almost always use them for grooming. I always cut up a few into a jar in case I run into a mat or something. I usually give him one at the beginning and then if I’m taking too long I’ll give him another, or if he has a small mat in a tricky spot I’ll give him one before I start to work on it. 

If you haven’t bought a good comb yet, now’s the time to take the plunge. It’s completely worth it. A close second is the wood pin brush. My dog will lay in my lap to be brushed with the wood pin brush.

Good luck!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't really know how long the blowing process takes. However, I swear by cornstarch for mats! My groomer even uses it! Works like a charm on stubborn mats. I put a liberal amount on the mat and kind of work it in with my fingers. Sometimes on a stubborn mat, I let the cornstarch sit for a few minutes. Then I gently work the edges of the mat and kind of pick at it with a comb until it loosens. They usually will eventually slide right off.


----------



## ptgrin (Feb 17, 2018)

I have found this works like a miracle for me. Tried a lot of things in the past year, and this has been the best. Pump a small dime-size drop of this lotion, work it into the matt, and will slide right out. Haven't found any that this diesnmt work on. 
Warren London - Hydrating Butter and Leave-in Conditioner for Dogs Skin and Coat, Guava and Mangosteen - 8 Fl. Oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004R56XBY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_NSsQCbHZGT5XK


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's much like carding wool to get it ready for spinning.

We use Universal brand slicker brushes. But you don't just grab the mat with the brush, and pull. That is not only impossible, but terrible for the dog.

It's more of a rolling, flicking motion starting on the outer ends of the mat, and working your way down. It can take a lot of time, but if you stay ahead of it, and don't let the mats get way ahead of you, it won't take two hours to brush the dog out.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ptgrin said:


> I have found this works like a miracle for me. Tried a lot of things in the past year, and this has been the best. Pump a small dime-size drop of this lotion, work it into the matt, and will slide right out. Haven't found any that this diesnmt work on.
> Warren London - Hydrating Butter and Leave-in Conditioner for Dogs Skin and Coat, Guava and Mangosteen - 8 Fl. Oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004R56XBY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_NSsQCbHZGT5XK


I like the Warren London Hydrating Butter too. I use the pomegranate acai scent which I love. Haven't tried the other scent. It does work well for comb outs. I use it on the longer fur on Willow's tail and ears. Makes them feel silky. Makes my hands feel silky too! I still will use cornstarch when dealing with tight, stubborn mats. After applying the cornstarch, I pick at them like Tom King has suggested in one of his posts.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I like Warren London a lot, too. I think it’s my dog’s thick coat, but I do find it hard to work in and spread around so I mostly use it after a bath. But I’ve used it for mat’s and it helps a lot. The silky kinds of human conditioner and leave-ins also work well on mats, but I try not to use them on anything too close to the skin. They probably also attract more dirt, but a few times I ran into a mat I thought I couldn’t salvage and after raiding my bathroom managed to get it out. Biosilk, various Argan oil products, and even shine serums have all been useful in a pinch. We tend to have these kinds of things laying around because we all have fine, damaged prone hair at our house  

I’m definitely going to try cornstarch because it’s been mentioned a few times and I keep forgetting to try it!


----------



## LeahM (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the advice!


----------

